#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Planning-software of andere systemen

## admin

Heren collega's,

Welke systemen/software gebruiken jullie om verhuurmaterialen, mankracht, logistiek, ect. te plannen voor verhuuractiviteiten en waarom?

Forum administrator J&H Prof Licht en Geluid

----------


## Music Power

Nou ik HEB een tijdju met RMS (Rental Managment Systems) gewerkt. Hier kan je zown beetju alles inzetten wat je je ken bedenken. Dus van de serienummers van je apparatuur tot de kilometerstand van de vrachtwagens.

Tja en waarom. Ze hadden dat programma al toen ik daar kwam werken :Smile: 

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Jeroen

Ja, is inderdaad goeie software,.... maar duur  :Smile: 

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## badboyscrew

Ze komen R.M.S. van de week installeren bij ons zal dan mijn bevindingen wel ff melden

groeten alex

----------


## Music Power

Is een primma proggie kan ik je vast vertellen alex

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Gast1401081

excel werkt ook prima. Maak je meerdere werkbladen aan, en klaar is klara.


DatDootze!

Wat dacht je dat mijn URL was ???Iets met ******** enzo!!!

----------


## per-i

Dag,

ik ben een van de programmeurs werkzaam bij het bedrijf peradise. Op dit moment zijn wij gestart met de ontwikkeling van een nieuw software pakket speciaal voor de verhuur. Graag zou ik in contact komen met mensen die kunnen helpen bij de ontwikkeling van dit pakket.

De globale versie werkt al en we zijn dus opzoek naar input over functies, gebruikers ervaringen en andere aanpassingen die jullie graag in zo'n soort software pakket zouden willen zien.

Je kunt ons hiervoor mailen op info@peradise,nl

Met vriendelijke groet,

P. Cramer
peradise

----------


## martje

Ha Music power,

Hoe gaat dat programma dan om met samengestelde sets. 

Bijvoorbeeld: Je heb 8 speakers type X dat maakt samen set Y maar nu kun je de zelfde configuratie van die 8 speakers ook opdelen in 4 sets van 2 set B.

Is dat systeem dan zo slim dat of heeft het de mogelijkheid om er een melding over te geven dat als 1 keer de set B met 2 speakers hebt verhuur op een bepaalde datum dat je niet nog een keer de configurarie y kunt maken.

Kijk voor losse apparatuur zal het perfect werken maar in de praktijk zijn dit de dingen die spaak gaan lopen.

Graag zou ik jou visie en ervaringen hier over lezen.

----------


## DidierB

Wij zullen binnenkort als eerste proefdraaien met een volledig nieuw softwarepakket. Vanaf half 2005 zal het op de markt komen in België, maar ik zal wel eens een tipje van de sluier lichten tussendoor...


Groeten (en prettige feesten)

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## per-i

Voor martje,

ons pakket kan hier probleemloos mee werken. Er wordt bijgehouden wat er nodig is voor een bepaalde set en het ziet dan ook als er bepaalde onderdelen niet zijn.

Je kunt dus sets bouwen op serienummer, maar ook op type.

Je kunt dus zeggen set X bestaat uit 4x versterker A1 en speaker B1
Als je dan zo'n set wilt plannen dan kijkt de software of je wel 4x versterker A1 hebt.

Gr,

Per

----------


## ronny

en hoe zit het dan met inhuur?  kan je dat ook verwerken in het programma?   Cybertom heeft nogal wat met rms liggen spelen en dat liep toch aardig fout als je met inhuur en dergelijke ging werken...

mvg
ronny

----------


## per-i

Bedoel je in ons pakket? We hebben hier tijdens het testen nog geen problemen mee gehad. We zijn nog volop met de ontwikkeling bezig. We doen dit samen met een bedrijf dat podia verhuurt en bouwt. Maar we zijn ook opzoek naar input van mensen die ermee zouden moeten gaan werken.

Ik hoor wel meer over rms, heeft iemand een link naar een site ofzo?

Op dit moment kun je de functionaliteit vergelijken met dat van EasyJob 3.0

----------


## rinus bakker

hallo per-i
probeer deze eens:

http://www.rmsplanning.com

dan kun je eens zien wat de concurrent allemaal al heeft bedacht. 
en dan blijven er 2 opties over:
of iets veel beters maken voor eenzelfde prijs,
of iets van gelijkwaardige kwaliteit voor een veel lagere prijs.

de derde optie is:
inzetten van hele dure verkopers die heel goed kunnen liegen.

----------


## per-i

Dag Rinus (en alle anderen)

qua functionaliteit kun je het pakket nu vergelijken met de functionaliteit van EasyJob.

Extra gewenste functies zijn altijd welkom! Qua prijs? We zitten nu te denken tussen de 750 en 1000 euro.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo per-i
van 'per-adise' ...

het klinkt allemaal wel wat 'marketeer'-derig....
en ik weet dat 
 - zeker bij mensen die software verkopen- ,
je dan niet één slag om de arm moet houden maar er minstens 25 lakens omheen moet oprollen..... 
Dus je bent (veel) goedkoper en (veel) beter dan RMS en Easyjob?

Wordt het pakket ook gratis geupdated gedurende bijv. 3 jaar,
en aanvaard je ook aansprakelijkheid voor aantoonbare (on-)kosten die ontstaan is als gevolg van foute werking van het pakket?

----------


## Upgrading your system

je zou niet het eerste pakket leveren met garantie tot aan de deur en aansprekelijkheid van een loode deur!

is het idd ook zo dat ik als klant mijn onkosten kan declareren als er spraken is van foute werking?

----------


## per-i

Dag allemaal,

fouten in de software en aansprakelijkheid is altijd een moeilijk geval. Dit zeg ik niet om er makkelijk vanaf te komen, maar de oorzaak van de fout en het uiteindelijke gevolg zijn altijd belangrijk. Er is geen enkel software pakket dat volledige aansprakelijkheid aanvaard. We zullen dus altijd per geval kijken. Dan nog ben ik van mening dat software alleen goed is wanneer de gebruiker het goed gebruikt. Hoe kun je een grote fout naar een klant sturen? Dat zou betekenen dat je dingen niet controleert. 

Ik moet zeggen dat ik EasyJob nog niet zo hoog heb staan. Vind het nou niet zo indrukwekkend qua functionaliteit. Rms heb ik vandaag voor het eerst bekeken en dat ziet er naar mijn mening een stuk beter uit. Qua functionaliteit zullen we zeker verder gaan dan beiden, maar ook de werkwijze zal anders zijn. Maar het is een onderdeel van een serie software. De rest van de pakketen is ook in ontwikkeling. Maar wat voorop staat is dat het project bestand uitwisselbaar is tussen de pakketen. Qua upgrading moeten we nog kijken. Zelf ben ik absoluut geen voorstander van het moeten betalen van een upgrade. De andere pakketen zullen zelfs gedeeltelijk gratis zijn. De basis is gratis. Die kun je dan downloaden en bij bepaalde produkten krijgen. Aanvullingen moet je dan kopen. Het valt me toch wel altijd op dat mensen nooit voor software willen betalen, hardware wel, maar software moet altijd zo goedkoop mogelijk. Wat is dat toch?

peradise klinkt marketering achtig? Ach, we moesten een naam hebben toen we gingen starten. Ik het zelf Per en toen kwamen we hierop. 
Peradise is geen software bedrijf van nature. We ontwikkelen custom hardware en software voor licht-laser en video apperatuur. Verder bouwen we bewegende decors. We zijn begonnen met de serie software omdat er vanuit ons eigen bedrijf vraag naar is en omdat een aantal bedrijven waar we samen mee werken er naar vroegen. Deze bedrijven gebruiken op dit moment EasyJob en Rms.

Gr,

Per

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door per-i_
> Hoe kun je een grote fout naar een klant sturen? Dat zou betekenen dat je dingen niet controleert.



Zal ik een een geheimpje verklappen:
1) Er zit in Seattle (WA) in de VS een bedrijf dat er schandalig schoftig rijk mee geworden is! 
Ze jatten van alles bij elkaar en intimideerden alles wat maar op concurentie leek.

2) En in Santa Monica (CA) in de VS zit een bedrijf dat garandeerde dat hun rigging software 100% bugsvrij was. 
Zijn er niet rijk van geworden. En zijn door heel veel "collega's" gecopieerd, en 'verbeterd' en hups daar kwamen ook de bugs! 

Haastige spoed, is alleen maar goed, 
omdat het van de marketing manager moet.
Voor echte kwaliteit is dus geen tijd,
en aan de klant heeft ie meestal schijt.

----------


## per-i

Dag Rinus,

ik snap heel goed wat je bedoelt. Daarom nogmaals, er zit hier geen grote marketing afdeling achter, maar een groepje bedrijven dat niet tevreden is met de huidige oplossingen. Daarom zijn we ook opzoek naar een goede set beta testers en veel input van mogelijke gebruikers. 

We hebben al een goede beta tester die erg veel doet in de licht/geluids verhuur, een grote podium bouwer.

Jij doet veel met rigging nietwaar? Als je ook beta tester wilt worden dan is dat misschien de perfecte manier de software echt foutloos te krijgen. Zo ja, dan moet je me maar even mailen.

Gr,

Per

----------


## Upgrading your system

Nou, Peri.

Ik denk dat wanneer je geen garantie kan leveren op deze software (op het gebied van aansprakelijkheid dan) dat dit wel geen ***sgruwelijk lopend produkt wordt.

Hoe je het ook wendt of keert, ik controleer alles dubbel, maar dat zou eigelijk niet nodig moeten zijn, anders neem ik er geen software voor nietwaar??
er lopen hier nog 4 gasten rond, en die werken ook (hoop ik [:P]) en die voeren ook gegevens in, als ik dan alles zelf moet gaan checken dan wordt het een dagtaak en daar heb ik gewoon geen tijd voor. software dus, en als het foutloopt doordat mijn software niet correct werkt: declareer ik de kosten. (is nog nooit een probleem geweest, daarbij komt wel dat het nooit grote fouten waren).
Wanneer ik iets lever aan een klant, dan verwacht die ook een goedwerkend produkt en zal ook terugkomen als het niet werkt, en mocht die schade oplopen.. ja, dan is dat ook mijn probleem. 
het lijkt me dat dat voor jullie project ook geldt, anders denk ik dat ik alles maar bij het oude laat

----------


## per-i

Dag Upgrading,

ik heb ook niet gezegt dat wij geen garantie geven. Ik heb alleen gezegt dat er gekeken wordt per geval. Wat is de oorzaak van de problemen en wat is het gevolg. Je bent overigens in Europa verplicht een bepaalde garantie te geven. Wij doen daar (en hebben daar) nog nooit moeilijk over gedaan. We staan achter onze produkten, net zoals jij waarschijnlijk achter die van jouw staat. Er wordt alleen soms erg snel (uit ervaring) gezegt dat het aan de software ligt, terwijl dit niet altijd het geval is.

Ik ken maar weinig software paketten die echt 100% fout vrij zijn. Een fout kan altijd optreden, het wordt namelijk door mensen gemaakt. De oplossing vindt ik altijd belangrijker, daarna kunnen we gaan kijken wie de schuldige is. 

Dit is ook een van de redenen dat ik gereageerd heb op deze post. Zodat we ervaringen van anderen kunnen gebruiken voor een beter produkt.

Gr,

Per

----------


## Upgrading your system

OK dan, dat is een duidelijk antwoord, 

Ik heb idd alleen producten waar ik 100% achter sta in verkoop, het enige verschil in deze is dat ik de meeste produkten alleen samenstel, en jij je eigen produkten maakt. dus voor mij is het een kwestie van uitzoeken wat ik wel en niet goed vindt(buiten de diensten die ik verleen natuurlijk, die staan daar even buiten. )

dat jullie declaratie van kosten per geval bekijken vindt ik een logische zaak.
Het enige wat ik me dan afvraag is dat als jullie dezelfde service verlenen en een gelijkstaand / beter produkt dan jullie concurenten, waar op baseren jullie de lage prijs van het produkt dan??

----------


## per-i

Dag Upgrading,

zoals ik al zei staan we achter alles wat we tot nu toe gemaakt hebben, hardware en software.

Als je dus problemen krijgt door de software dan zal er dus gewoon overlegt moeten worden. Wat zijn de problemen, wat is de oorzaak, wat zijn de kosten. Daar komt dan een oordeel uit.

We hebben dit in het verleden al gedaan. Het is alleen niet zo dat je gewoon kunt zeggen : Hey je software doet het niet goed, dit heeft me zoveel gekost, waar blijft mijn geld?

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door per-i_
> zoals ik al zei staan we achter alles wat we tot nu toe gemaakt hebben, hardware en software.



Hallo per-i,
mag ik dit afdoen als een mega-dooddoener?

Heb je ooit iemand - waar dan ook - horen beweren dat ie niet achter datgene stond wat ie leverde of verkocht?

En mag ik je op een leugentje betrappen (meneer de verkoper?):
op 25/12/04 heb je nog niet eens een idee wat rms is, of hoe je aan info over rms komt..
en 
op 27/12/04 beweer je dat je met bedrijven samenwerkt die op dat moment rms gebruiken ... 
- dus in twee dagen heb je er heel veel bijgeleerd?

Maar hoe zit het nou echt? 
of zit je hier gewoon een hele commerciële babbel te houden.
Dat mag van mij, maar dan moet je niet (zoals bijna elke verkoper?) gaan zitten draaien en liegen!

----------


## Upgrading your system

hahaha, ja idd nou ik het nakijk. Klopt idd Rinus. 
Ben ik heel benieuwd naar!

----------


## per-i

hmmmm.... had ik een heel verhaal getyped van wel een paar pagina's lang, krijg ik een update error (en wat voor!). Dat noem ik nou goed programmeren. Ik zal het later nog wel een x typen, moet nu weg naar een klus.

Kwam er in het kort op neer dat 1 van de bedrijven waar ik vanaf het begin mee werk een pakket heeft dat rms heet. Werkt onder dos en is van een nederlandse fabrikant. Dit is niet hetzelfde pakket als waar in dit forum over gesproken wordt. Er staat ergen dat lichtpunt in groningen het ook gebruikt en dat pakket heb ik 1x gezien. Dat is hetzelfde pakket waar je me de link van gaf Rinus en dat pakket ken ik inderdaad niet. Het pakket van dat bedrijf waar ik mee samen werk kost ook wel het 4 voudige van rmsplanning. Ging er vanuit dat het dus niet hetzelfde was. Maar inderdaad, zoals het er staat is het mijn fout.

Nou had ik er nog een heel verhaal achteraan, maar dat komt later nog wel eens.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door per-i_
> 
> Dag Upgrading,
> 
> ik heb ook niet gezegt dat wij geen garantie geven. Ik heb alleen gezegt dat er gekeken wordt per geval. Wat is de oorzaak van de problemen en wat is het gevolg.



Dat betekend dan automatisch dat jullie de laatste zeg hebben in de vraag "heeft dit geval recht op garantie of niet?" en dat je daarmee altijd in je eigen voordeel gaat beslissen (anders stel je zo'n regel niet op lijkt me). 

Ik zou met zulke voorwaarden nooit een dergelijk bedrag aan software uitgeven, zodra de claim vervelend wordt weer de andere kant altijd wel een leuke fout te bedenken die de gebruiker gemaakt heeft. "Tja meneer, dat heeft u toch echt niet volgens de handleiding gedaan, dus sorry!"

----------


## rinus bakker

Denk eens na per-i,
Er zijn dus op deze overstelpend volle markt twee verhuur-planningspaketten, allebei van Nederlandse fabrikanten die ook allebei RMS heten.
Hoe waarschijnlijk acht je zelf zoiets?

Of zou het zo kunnen zijn dat het RMS pakket al heel erg lang bestaat - ontwikkeld is in het DOS tijdperk,
en er klanten zijn die daar prima mee overweg kunnen, en het dus lekker als DOS applicatie laten draaien.
(Dat gebeurt ook nog met vergelijkbare software in bijvoorbeeld garages of apotheken kan ik je verzekeren.)
We hoeven niet allemaal elke 2a3 jaar weer (een berg) geld naar Seattle te brengen, 
voor weer een nieuwe face-lift of haarinplant (met toevoeging van weer wat extra nieuwe 'kevers', met het verhaal dat er oude uit zijn verwijderd).
Dus als je tevreden bent met de werking (of het uiterlijk) dan laat je het bij het vertrouwde pakket - hoe old-fashioned het ook mag lijken. 
Als ik jou was zou ik mijn 'markt-onderzoek' maar eens wat beter doen, 
dan dit marginale gevis (gemarketeer en gedraai) hier op het forum.

----------


## per-i

Voor Ice:

Ik vind wat je hier zegt complete onzin. Heb je de liscentie van de software die je gebruikt uberhaupt wel eens gelezen? Heb je de windows liscentie wel eens goed gelezen. En kom nu niet aan met dat gezeik van "Microsoft is een grote boosdoener en al die andere dingen". Dat vind ik wel zo'n dooddoener namelijk. Ik ga niet een discussie voeren over Microsoft (indien je dat van plan was). En als je 750 tot 1000 euro veel vindt voor een pakket, heb je dan ook legale software op je systemen staan? Maar graag zou ik liscenties willen zien (die kun je zo kopieren vanuit je software) waarin staat dat de klant het laatste woord heeft en altijd recht heeft op schade vergoeding.

Voor Rinus:
Als ik marketing achtige dingen van plan was dan had ik wel verwezen naar een site met demo's of informatie. Dan had ik niet aangeboden beta tester te worden. Er zijn denk ik wel 100 paketten die RMS heten overigens. Ik heb de site die jij me wees bekeken ja. Was in het engels en ik zag ook geen knop voor nederlands. Ging er daarom vanuit dat het niet hetzelfde was. Snap ook niet waarom een pakket dat eerst het 4 voudige kost (dat dos pakket) en nu veel goedkoper. Leek me weer een reden om aan te nemen dat het niet hetzelfde is. Waar hoor je me zeggen dat je altijd moet upgraden? Heb ik nooit gezegt. Ik dacht ik reageer op deze post om input te krijgen. Maar kennelijk heeft dat niet veel zin in dit forum. Ik vind (let op dus, persoonlijke mening!) dat er snel negatief gedaan wordt in dit forum. Niet alleen dit onderwerp, maar ook andere onderwerpen.

Ik wil best met mensen in discussie gaan over software (of hardware of wat dan ook). Maar dan moet het wel opbouwend gebeuren. Opmerkingen, kritiek zijn altijd welkom. Maar dan wederom wel als het goed bedoelt is. Ik heb geen enkele keer gezegt dat onze software geweldig is, goed is, alles is. Zal ik ook niet doen. Heb alleen wat functies gemeld die erin zitten. Input, daar is waar ik om gevraagd heb. Dingen die fout gaan in huidige paketten. Niet jullie frustraties over bedrijven uit Seattle en andere aangelegenheden...

----------


## rinus bakker

"Opbouwend" is ? [8D] :
zeggen (!) dat je een beter pakket gaat maken dan anderen! 
Dat wat die anderen maken - met zoveel woorden - eigenlijk niet deugt?

*Praatjes vullen geen gaatjes.* 
Wie zich etaleert als (fors) verheven boven het maaiveld 
moet zorgen dat zijn verankering wel van een degelijke constructie is. 
Ga je zo in de aanval op de andere pakketen, zorg dan dat je verdediging ook gesloten is en blijft.

Volgende voorbeelden - naast die ik al eerder aangehaald heb:

op 25 december 2004 = jouw tekst:
"ik ben een van de programmeurs werkzaam bij het bedrijf peradise" [8D]
op 1 januari 2005 = jouw tekst:
"Dan had ik niet aangeboden beta tester te worden"[ :Embarrassment: )]

25 december 2004:
_"We zijn nog volop met de ontwikkeling bezig. We doen dit samen met een bedrijf dat podia verhuurt en bouwt."_  :Smile: 
27 december 2004:
_"omdat een aantal bedrijven waar we samen mee werken er naar vroegen. Deze bedrijven gebruiken op dit moment EasyJob en Rms."_[?]

25 december 2004:
_"ons pakket kan hier probleemloos mee werken"_[ :Embarrassment: )]
27 december 2004:
_"Ik moet zeggen dat ik EasyJob nog niet zo hoog heb staan. Vind het nou niet zo indrukwekkend qua functionaliteit. Rms heb ik vandaag voor het eerst bekeken en dat ziet er naar mijn mening een stuk beter uit. Qua functionaliteit zullen we zeker verder gaan dan beiden ..."_  :Frown: 
En dan op 1 januari 2005:
_"Ik heb geen enkele keer gezegt dat onze software geweldig is, goed is, alles is. Zal ik ook niet doen._ [B)]

Wat wil je ons nou toch allemaal laten geloven? [?]

Je zit er gewoon - op het irritante af - omheen te draaien,
en dat is geen basis voor het kunnen verwachten/verlangen van opbouwende kritiek! 

_"Opmerkingen, kritiek zijn altijd welkom."_  :Big Grin: 
Die heb je van mij in elk geval volop gekregen!  :Smile: 

Biedt dat pakket van jou dan maar als shareware aan, of laat de beta-testcompany het pakket voor nop gebruiken!
Dan kun je zelf ook nog heel wat leren, [:X]
en laat je anderen niet voor jouw leergeld opdraaien.[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

PS - 
het is niet erg om een eenmansbedrijfje te hebben hoor - [:I]
dat heb ik ook, het heet Rhino Rigs en voor sommige mensen is dat inmiddels een begrip (en anderen haten die naam of die van mij misschien),
en Stan Gunkel (="Mr. RMS") deed het ook jarenlang in zijn eentje en schaamde zich daar ook in het geheel niet voor. 
Ik heb hem al zeker geen tien jaar langer dan twee minuten gesproken {'Hé Stan, hoe is het ermee?'} dus weet niet of ie inmiddels mensen in dienst heeft.... 
We hebben hier over een software pakket waarmee door klanten goed en efficient gewerkt moet kunnen worden, 
niet of de ontwikkelaar al in een mooi glasgevel-kantoorpand is gevestigd, 
of dat hij elk jaar het nieuwste type BMW koopt, of op een andere manier iets aan oppoetsen (opblazen!?) van zijn image moet doen . . . .' [8)]

----------


## per-i

Zeg Rinus, ik krijg het gevoel dat we elkaar gewoon compleet verkeerd begrijpen, want je noemt alleen maar punten op die voor mij je punten niet duidelijker maken.

Je praat alsof ik steeds reclame zit te maken en andere paketten helemaal niets vind vergeleken met die van ons. Je maakt mij nog steeds niet duidelijk waar ik dat gezegt heb. Ik heb inderdaad Easyjob niet zo hoog zitten, maar dat is een persoonlijke mening (dit omdat een van de bedrijven waar we me samenwerken het gebruikt. Heb het volop kunnen testen). 

We zijn nog in de ontwikkeling met het pakket ja. O.a. met een bedrijf dat podia verhuurt ja. 

"ons pakket kan hier probleemloos mee werken" Leuk dat je zo'n quote aanhaalt, maar zie het nut er niet helemaal van in. De vraag was of je items kon aanmaken dat bestaat uit bepaalde typen van produkten. En als je zo'n item dan wilt plannen, dan moet er gecontroleerd worden of er genoeg van alle typen produkten zijn. Nou dat doet het pakkket. Dat is toch gewoon antwoord op een vraag?

Waarom je dat van een eenmansbedrijf aanhaalt is me ook niet helemaal duidelijk. Dat is de vorm die ik ervoor gekozen heb ja? Zie het verband niet helemaal. Is een bv beter ofzo (of wat voor rechtsvorm dan ook)?  





> citaat:Biedt dat pakket van jou dan maar als shareware aan, of 
> laat de beta-testcompany het pakket voor nop gebruiken!



Waarom heb je dan gereageerd op mijn aabod om beta tester te worden? Dat is namelijk geen probleem (en kost ook niets), had al besloten dat je dat kon worden overigens. Shareware is een leuk ideaal, maar net zoals veel idealen naar mijn mening niet uitvoerbaar. Heb niet zoveel vertrouwen in het systeem. En waarom mag je niet gewoon geld vragen voor je produkt? Het is nog niet verkrijgbaar overigens, dus niemand zal ons leergeld worden. We hebben al meerder planning paketten geschreven (alleen niet voor deze doelgroep). Op dit moment werken een thuiszorg organisatie ermee en een uitzendorganisatie uit groningen. De uitzendorganisatie werkt remote vanaf 6 lokaties op een aantal centrale servers. Er wordt dagelijks gepland voor zo'n 1100 medewerkers en ongeveer hetzelfde aantal klanten. Kijk dit noem ik reclame maken (wat ik niet wil). 

Het aanbod om beta tester te worden staat nog steeds. Ik ga er vanuit dat je dit namelijk wel serieus doet  :Wink: , zeker als ik je posts hier zo lees. Ik ben nog niet zo lang lid van dit forum, dat is zeker waar. Vindt het echter wel een leuk forum. Uit de verschillende posts (in de verschillende topics) van je, lees ik wel dat je een hoop ervaring en kennis hebt. Dit is een van de redenen waarom ik je posts hierop ook serieus neem. Maar alles ik alle posts van je zo door lees, komt er ook naar voren dat ik niet de enige ben die je niet altijd door heeft wat je precies probeert duidelijk te maken  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik weet niet wat voor mentale gesteldheid je hebt...
maar als ik dan *jouw eigen opmerkingen* hier _"citeer"_ met datum en al 
om je op je wat verwarrende uitlatingen te wijzen...
en je herkent die eigen teksten geeneens.... dan heeft verdere discussie geen enkele zin.

Veel succes gewenst
(en ik hoop dat je bij je klanten wat meer zult opletten wat je (toe-)zegt 
en zeker meer je best zult doet dan die blah blah alhier...)
Rinus

----------


## rmsplanning

Allereerst: Ha die Rinus, hoe is het? Ten tweede, ik heb met interesse dit forum zitten lezen. Zonder nu meteen reklame voor RMS te gaan maken, toch een paar reacties op diverse dingen:
-RMS bestaat sinds 1989, eerst in DOS-versie en later in diverse Windows-versies. Van mij hoeven al die verschillende versies ook niet, ik wou dat iedereen blij bleef met de oude DOS-versie, dan kon ik lekker op m'n gat blijven zitten. Helaas wil de mens (en ik ook..) altijd meer, en daar maakt oom Bill natuurlijk gebruik van. En bij elke nieuwe Windows-versie komen er weer nieuwe mogelijkheden vrij om ook in allerlei pakketten zoals RMS te stoppen, dus gaan we weer vrolijk een nieuwe versie maken.
Ook zijn er altijd gebruikers die nieuwe wensen en ideeen hebben, en worden die ook (voor zover mogelijk en nuttig voor het merendeel van de andere gebruikers) in de nieuwe versie gestopt.
-Ik weet niet waar de verhalen over hoge prijzen vandaan komen, inmiddels liggen de prijzen voor de verschillende pakketten (RMS en andere) zeer dicht bij elkaar. De prijs wordt bepaald door de markt en niet door de software-bakkers.
-Fouten en garantie: regel 1: foutloze software bestaat niet. Omdat (door bovenvermelde redenen) software (zowel pakketten als RMS als de besturingssystemen waarop het moet draaien) steeds complexer wordt, is de kans dat er iets fout gaat groot. Bij RMS zit een uitgebreide foutafhandeling, die er kort gezegd voor zorgt dat er een mail naar onze support-afdeling gaat, met exacte gegevens over wat waar fout ging, welke schermen er openstonden etc. Zo kunnen we snel de fout opsporen en verbeteren. Dmv AutoUpdate kunnen de gebruikers automatisch de verbeterde versie van onze website halen.

Ik hoor nu al morrend geroep;'Zorg dan dat die fout er in eerste instantie niet inkomt!!'. Helemaal gelijk, maar het is nou eenmaal bijna onmogelijk om alle mogelijke combinaties van toetsaanslagen-open schermen etc te simuleren om zo bij het testen alle fouten eruit te halen. (we vinden nog wel eens een foutje die er al enige jaren in diverse versies inzat, waar dus ong 400 gebruikers jarenlang in dagelijks gebruik niets van gemerkt hebben, totdat...)

RMS wordt inderdaad veel gebruikt, maar er zullen best mensen zijn die het niets vinden (ik vind een Mercedes ook niks, terwijl het vast wel goeie auto's zijn)

Als iemand vragen en/of opmerkingen over RMS heeft, kan je altijd mailen naar stan@rmsplanning.com

----------


## rinus bakker

Hé Gunkel,
Dat is lachen.... ik had nooit verwacht om jou hier aan te treffen.
bedankt voor jouw toelichting, dat is tenminste een recht-toe-recht-aan uitleg, waar je wat mee kunt.

Wist jij trouwens dat er in Nederland nog een RMS-software-boer rondloopt? [8D]
En dat er wel een paar honderd verhuur-software pakketen bestaan die RMS heten?  :Wink: 
Maar goed, ik wens je veel sterkte, 
want vrees dat je er een zware concurrent bij zult krijgen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

> citaat:Maar goed, ik wens je veel sterkte, 
> want vrees dat je er een zware concurrent bij zult krijgen



Hé Rinus, vroeger zeker veel cabaret gedaan?? je kan het idd geval nog steeds :Wink:

----------


## rmsplanning

Ach ja, gekopieerd worden is ook een mooi compliment.. Maar serieus, ik heb niks tegen concurentie, daar blijven we tenminste wakker van..

----------


## mtouch

Ik ga even kriskras op een paar dingen in:

1. De reden dat mensen nooit zoveel voor software willen betalen is omdat het geen tastbaar product is en omdat ze GEEN IDEE hebben hoeveel uren in het maken hebben gezeten. Ik heb zelf ooit eens (als manager, niet als programmeur) bijgedragen aan de ontwikkeling van een custom-made pakket voor een verhuurbedrijf in Amsterdam. Het pakket was toen in principe al klaar, maar voordat alle bugs eruit waren en alles werkte waren we zo weer meer dan een jaar verder. Voor pakketten die van de plank komen geldt bovendien dat ze EN veel geld kosten EN dat je van te voren niet kan inschatten hoeveel bugs er nog in zitten.

2. Wat bij mij altijd averechts heeft gewerkt was dat je voor allerlei modules dan weer extra moest gaan betalen. En dan had je al die modules en dan miste je nog steeds dingen. Wat ik overigens weer wel een sterk punt van RMS vind is dat je per extra user meer korting krijgt...

3. Zo'n smak geld voor een softwarepakket is begrijpelijk, maar dan moeten echte bugs ook kosteloos worden opgelost. Wat je nog wel eens ziet is dat een nieuwe versie met veel tamtam wordt aangekondigd, terwijl het dan alleen gaat om een leuker uiterlijk dat eigenlijk alleen maar dient om te verbloemen dat deze nieuwe versie gelijk is aan de oude, maar dan met een aantal bugs gefixt. Maar dan vervolgens wel de normale verkoopprijs vragen en als je dan nog bugs in je oude versie vindt, dan krijg je als antwoord dat er op oude versies geen support meer wordt gegeven. Ehh... dit slaat dus niet op jou Stan (anders krijgen we dat weer  :Wink: ) maar meer op andersoortige pakketten.

4. @ Per-i: Sorry dat ik een beetje laat op dit onderwerp reageer, maar ik kreeg tijdens het doorontwikkelen van bovengenoemd pakket van de programmeurs steeds op mijn lazer dat ik wel ERRUG kritisch was, dus wie weet kan ik nog wat voor je betekenen. Zo ja, mail me dan maar, dan heeft hier niemand er last van en wordt het hier tenminste geen marketingplein... (heeft Rinus toch wel een beetje gelijk in).

Groeten, Michiel.

----------


## LichtNichtje

Volgens mij is het doodsimpel: Per-i wilt gewoon het nieuw aankomend programma voor planning laten door mensen "in the field". Natuurlijk wil hij zijn eigen programma ook een beetje promoten (zou ik ook doen als k zoiets geschreven heb) en zoals rmsplanning zegt: Concurrentie is goed (meestal), dus zou ik zeggen, laat de mannen doen en kijken wie het pleit wint

----------

